# Hello ~ New INFP hoping for some new friends (●´∀｀●)



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

Heeeey everyone~ Stating the obvious, I'm new to this forum. :happy:
I've actually visited this site several times in the past several years and now have decided to officially join. 
There's a lot to learn about my personality type, and also about the all the others as well. I really enjoy learning about these things because then it helps me understand people [especially my friends] a lot better

I'm a 19yr old college student from the US who's hoping to study abroad for over a year. 
There are a lot of things i'm interested in (since I love trying new things) but my main hobbies are Drawing, Writing, Watching TV/Cartoons/Anime (Especially Youtube), Learning languages and occasionaly Video Games . Recently I've been getting into _a lot _of anime~ [Hellsing, Fruit's Basket, Kamisama Kiss, etc]

I'm the only INFP I know, and can feel kinda misunderstood at times. I kinda confuse myself sometimes with being a happy and sympathetic person, and then having rather "dark" interests plus rather sarcastic/morbid humor. *shrugs* 

Hopefully I'll be able to make some friends here~ Maybe even meet other people with my personality type? (❁´◡`❁)*✲ﾟ*
Having people to relate to and talk to is always a wonderful thing~

~~It's nice to meet you all~~
[By the way, if you recognize my icon you get a cookie and a thousand hugs]


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Bakushi and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Bakushi. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Melongazpacho (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi there, nice to meet you ^_^ I see you like Hellsing, I could be your friend if you want. Also, by any chance is that Schrödinger in your icon?


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Bakushi said:


> Heeeey everyone~ Stating the obvious, I'm new to this forum. :happy:
> I've actually visited this site several times in the past several years and now have decided to officially join.
> There's a lot to learn about my personality type, and also about the all the others as well. I really enjoy learning about these things because then it helps me understand people [especially my friends] a lot better
> 
> ...


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

(✿◠‿◠) welcome fellow INFP!!!! <3 i hope you like it here.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Bakushi said:


> Heeeey everyone~ Stating the obvious, I'm new to this forum. :happy:
> I've actually visited this site several times in the past several years and now have decided to officially join.
> There's a lot to learn about my personality type, and also about the all the others as well. I really enjoy learning about these things because then it helps me understand people [especially my friends] a lot better
> 
> ...


Welcome, @Bakushi! I don't recognize your avatar, so I'll get my own cookie.


----------



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

Melongazpacho said:


> Hi there, nice to meet you ^_^ I see you like Hellsing, I could be your friend if you want. Also, by any chance is that Schrödinger in your icon?


It's very nice to meet you too~ Of course we can be friends! :kitteh:

Ohoho~ You're good. (´⊙ω⊙`)！
As promised here is your cookie and the thousands of hugs......



Wait....（￣□￣；）



((*cries in a corner because I can't post pictures yet*))

What sort of things do you like by the way~? 
You successfully recognized my icon so I'm guessing you like anime as well? :happy:


----------



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes yes~! Let's be friends! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

mhysa said:


> (✿◠‿◠) welcome fellow INFP!!!! <3 i hope you like it here.


Hello There~♬ Nice to meet you my fellow INFP!
I hope I'll like it here too~ this seems like a very nice forum.

You're probably the first INFP I've met ( ' o ' ; )


----------



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

Stephen said:


> Welcome, @Bakushi! I don't recognize your avatar, so I'll get my own cookie.


Why thank you kind sir ٩(^ᴗ^)۶

And it's quite alright, everyone is free to eat cookies anytime they like.
Just not mine o (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

@Bakushi


----------



## The Producer (Mar 6, 2015)

yo Helloooooo INFPeeeeeee. Just your average overly-friendly ENFP approaching you with good vibes and good intentions. Welcome to the forum, and you joined only 2 days after me. And I see INFP's and ENFP's as being two sides of the same coin. :3


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

Bakushi said:


> Heeeey everyone~ Stating the obvious, I'm new to this forum. :happy:
> I've actually visited this site several times in the past several years and now have decided to officially join.
> There's a lot to learn about my personality type, and also about the all the others as well. I really enjoy learning about these things because then it helps me understand people [especially my friends] a lot better
> 
> ...


Welcome  i can relate to some of what you said and I also joined this place not too long ago so i can understand myself and others better.


----------



## Melongazpacho (Feb 2, 2015)

Bakushi said:


> It's very nice to meet you too~ Of course we can be friends! :kitteh:
> 
> Ohoho~ You're good. (´⊙ω⊙`)！
> As promised here is your cookie and the thousands of hugs......
> ...


I like artsy things, I have a rather eclectic taste in music, and I like the 100 and the walking dead.
I do like anime, currently obsessed with hellsing as well, kuroshitsuji, and shingeki no kyoujin. 
What about you?


----------



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

Melongazpacho said:


> I like artsy things, I have a rather eclectic taste in music, and I like the 100 and the walking dead.
> I do like anime, currently obsessed with hellsing as well, kuroshitsuji, and shingeki no kyoujin.
> What about you?


Interesting~ What kind of music do you like and/or tend to listen to a lot? 
I've been learning Japanese for about 3years now so I listen to a lot of music from there. Usually the bands are metal or rock influenced but I do enjoy ones with any other interesting sounds to them, Japanese or not, heavy metal or not~

I haven't heard of The 100 and haven't seen The Walking Dead but I might try it out. ((I don't like zombies that much but if it's a good story then its a good story)) 
High Five to you! I didn't expect to find someone who knows what Hellsing is, let alone be obsessed with it like I am ~ (●´∀｀●)
I really like all those anime as well ~ but my other personal favourites have to be Vampire Knight, and Durarara!!. Recently though I'm starting to watch Inu x Boku, Diabolik Lovers, and Cute High Earth Defense Club too. 

@sweetirony ~ Hello Hello! It's nice to see we have something in common ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
It's very nice to meet you~ and thank you for the warm welcome. I hope you enjoy your stay here as well! 

@Queen of Mars ~ Thank you for the amazingly awesome welcome （*＾ワ＾*）

@The Producer ~ Heeellllooooooooooo to you to my good sir ENFP! Thanks for the welcome and thanks for popping into my thread! 
I can totally see that to be true. There are times when I seem really extroverted and excited to be around people....then I crash and want to get away from everyone haha.


----------



## The Producer (Mar 6, 2015)

Bakushi said:


> @The Producer ~ Heeellllooooooooooo to you to my good sir ENFP! Thanks for the welcome and thanks for popping into my thread!
> I can totally see that to be true. There are times when I seem really extroverted and excited to be around people....then I crash and want to get away from everyone haha.


Mhm. This is me everyday but I tend to blame it on being an ambivert or just hormones. :3


----------



## Melongazpacho (Feb 2, 2015)

Bakushi said:


> Interesting~ What kind of music do you like and/or tend to listen to a lot?
> I've been learning Japanese for about 3years now so I listen to a lot of music from there. Usually the bands are metal or rock influenced but I do enjoy ones with any other interesting sounds to them, Japanese or not, heavy metal or not~
> 
> I haven't heard of The 100 and haven't seen The Walking Dead but I might try it out. ((I don't like zombies that much but if it's a good story then its a good story))
> ...


I listen to a lot of French music, however I really like Japanese music as well. I listen to Stereopony, Bump of Chicken, and Vocaloid (ond one that I can't remember the name of because it's been a while since I've listened to them).


----------



## Arcypher (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome to the self-discovery asylum. How should we help you today and for the years to come?

Seriously though, welcome and enjoy your stay!

And drawing. Did you say drawing? You have earned +10 points. Let's talk about drawing and share every once in a while.


----------



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

@The Producer ~ Yeah that may be an explanation for the random fluctuation from E to I. Though if I stay around my friends long enough (both are I ) then I tend to stay as I. (*´・ｖ・)


@Melongazpacho ~ Interesting~ My sister introduced me to a French musician I've come to like, but other than that I don't listen to much French music. I've heard of Bump of Chicken, not sure if I've heard the music yet though. I too like Vocaloids but don't listen to them as often as I used to. My favourite has always been Kaito though. Do you remember who your favourite Vocaloid was? 


@Arcypher ~ Hello there and thank you for the welcome! I appreciate it （*＾＾*)
Why yes I did indeed say Drawing! I accept your offer my good sir~ (“⌒∇⌒”)
What sort of things do you usually like to draw? I have an affinity for drawing all kinds of monsters and humanoid beings.


----------



## Arcypher (Nov 6, 2014)

I draw humans. Anime'd humans.

I'm interested to see what you have drawn.


----------



## Melongazpacho (Feb 2, 2015)

@Bakushi 

My favourite vocaloid is Kaito as well, but I also really like Len.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope you find just what you are looking for here!


----------



## Mary Baird (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey! Im not an INFP but an ENFP but I'd love to be friends since my best friend is an INFP c:


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

welcome <3


----------



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

Arcypher said:


> I draw humans. Anime'd humans.
> I'm interested to see what you have drawn.


Here's a couple I've drawn fairly recently~ 















@Melongazpacho ~ Awesome! I also kinda like Piko and Yohioloid, but again, I haven't listened to the music in a while. Hey~ Have you ever heard of Visual Kei? It's a style of Japanese music/fashion. (ღ˘⌣˘ღ) ♫･*
@Sily ~ Why thank you for the welcome! So far I am enjoying this forum. I'm sure I'll be here for awhile (❁´◡`❁)*✲ﾟ*
@Mary Baird ~ It's very nice to meet you ~ I'm happy to say that I share your friend's personality type then.
And sure thing~ I don't mind being friends at all! ヾ(@^▽^@)ノ
@planetanarchy ~ Thank you very much ~ (◕‿◕✿)


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

hello and welcome, you'll probably make a lot of friends here, its mostly a lovely bunch


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome!!

I love Fruits Basket too!! Did you watch the anime or read the manga (or both?) Hellsing is also awesome, I'm kind of in love with Alucard... ><

Looking forward to hearing from you more!


----------



## Melongazpacho (Feb 2, 2015)

Bakushi said:


> @Melongazpacho ~ Awesome! I also kinda like Piko and Yohioloid, but again, I haven't listened to the music in a while. Hey~ Have you ever heard of Visual Kei? It's a style of Japanese music/fashion. (ღ˘⌣˘ღ) ♫･*
> )


I have not heard of that, but I'll have to check it out later though.


----------



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

Sheik said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> I love Fruits Basket too!! Did you watch the anime or read the manga (or both?) Hellsing is also awesome, I'm kind of in love with Alucard... ><
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you more!


Thank you so much~!! ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノ

I recently finished the anime and am going to start reading the manga soon. It's a _really_ good series. No anime series has really tugged at my heartstrings like Fruits Basket (;*△*

Oh wow I am really into Hellsing right now though ~ but I can't blame you, Alucard is so lovable in his own awesome way. 
(not to mention his English voice = ♥ )
If it wasn't for my tendency to like the villain I'm sure I'd be in love with him too right now (；▽；)

@Turlowe ~ Thank you very much! I quite like it here so far. This forum is a lovely bunch indeed so far (─‿‿─)
@Melongazpacho ~ It's pretty interesting I think. Though it depends on the person. If you ever need some recommendations I know plenty of good artists~ (ღ˘⌣˘ღ) ♫


----------

